# Off-brand pad for eheim 2217?



## Moose-Factory (Feb 13, 2008)

So, standard eheim brand  fine filter pad's are retailing for $15 for a 3 pack.

However, these off-brand HQRP fine filter pads for the 2217 are selling for $10 for a six pack.

At nearly half the cost, I'm tempted to go for the off brand pads. I'm wondering if anyone has experience with HQRP products, and could attest to their quality or not. I've read mixed reviews of some other off brand eheim filter pads but couldn't find out anything about HQRP.

Are the cost savings worth it? Thanks!


----------



## dcutl002 (Jan 3, 2015)

I am also interested. I really think the cheaper should be OK. I have read on other forums of people buying felt from Drs. Foster and Smith and cutting their own out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Just use pillow stuffing from Walmart.... It's like $4 and has PLENTY. I dont' even bother to rinse it, I just toss the dirty and put in some clean.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Morning-Glory-Low-Loft-Batting-45-x-60/19397502


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I buy those rolled sheets of blue/white filter material and just cut my own. Much cheaper.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I buy the big roll of filter pad from Big Al's online. Cut it to any shape. big roll lasts forever. http://www.bigalspets.com/filter-floss-20-sq-ft.html
On sale!
You don't need to buy Eheim brand filter material. Been running my Eheims for years with this


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

vancat said:


> I buy the big roll of filter pad from Big Al's online. Cut it to any shape. big roll lasts forever. http://www.bigalspets.com/filter-floss-20-sq-ft.html
> On sale!
> You don't need to buy Eheim brand filter material. Been running my Eheims for years with this


I've pretty much been doing this too, but this seems even more cost effective.



Tugg said:


> Just use pillow stuffing from Walmart.... It's like $4 and has PLENTY. I dont' even bother to rinse it, I just toss the dirty and put in some clean.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Morning-Glory-Low-Loft-Batting-45-x-60/19397502


----------



## AEWHistory (Jul 6, 2008)

Someone, somewhere in Eheim HQ is reading this thread and just went: "D'oh!"


----------



## 1077 (Nov 7, 2011)

Polyfil -nufoam at walmart in hobby craft dept,
Comes in 15 inch by 17 inch square two inches thick.
I just trace around the eheim blue pads with marker and cut out the replacement pads.
Can separate the material to make more pads of one inch thickness but I like the two inch pads.


----------

